# Dice is back home



## MMRR - jif (Jun 24, 2008)

after being adopted out almost 7 years ago as a 14 inch youngster. His owner needed to rehome her and a 16 year old male that he'd been keeping for many years. I was pleasantly surprised to see that she is in good shape with the exception of a little old scarring on her back. The male has some similar scarring and suffered from MBD at some point by the looks of his mouth. He is also missing a portion of his tail but he is a sweet old man. 
I'm quite happy to have Dice back and may keep her around instead of offering her back up for adoption. Here are some photos taken on Saturday when they were delivered to us at an educational event. Also a pic of my Ctenosaura pectinata, banana phase. 
Dice














The old man (I think I'm going to call him Farfel)





Dole (pectinata), who is also an old man.


----------



## Wil (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice. I love the pectinata. Did you get him from Blue Ghost? They are definitely on my project list. Also what part of Michigan do you live in? 
I am originally from Bitely. 51 miles north of Muskegon.


----------



## Nero (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics the cteno is stunning!! My sister lives in adrian Mich if you've heard of that town.


----------

